# i hate this car. keeps dying



## MDpvC (Jan 12, 2008)

ok, so this is whats going on. im starting to think its the ECU.

ok so a few months back i replaced the battery, alternator, serp. belt and tensioner. now the other night i was driving along and all of a sudden i noticed my radio shut off and all the lights in my cluster came on and my headlights started to go out but i kept driving because i was hoping to get closer to a good spot to pull over then everything went back to normal. then it happened again last night night but this time it shut down. i let it sit for about 15 min and it started again so i took off because i was really close to home, i didnt make it more than a quater mile and it died again. so my friend came and jumped me and i got it home. then today i went out and tried to start it and it was totally dead so i put my charger on it and let it go. drove it around for a while, stopped for a pack of buts and when i came back it wouldnt start again. so i got a jump and drove around for over an hour with no problems came home and shut it off. havent tried to start it again since. i hate this passat so much.

EDIT- today my battery in it after charging it died because i had to shut it off for a sec. but i had charged up an extra one i had earlier and put that in. so 2 different batteries have died:banghead:


----------



## MDpvC (Jan 12, 2008)

so this morning wouldnt start. put it on the charger to jump it because i really had to go do some stuff. got it home. wouldnt start again. left it on the charger for the rest of the day while i went out with a friend and got home to go something else at night and it started up. parked at a friends house, started up, got gas, started up. i guess tomorrow will be a better test. now im wondering if both batteries were dead or if theres a bad wire or something some where. i find out tomorrow i guess.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Sounds like something's draining electrical power. You need to find out what. Do you have an aftermarket stereo, by chance? If so, I'd start with that.


----------



## MDpvC (Jan 12, 2008)

its just an aftermarket head unit and i put it in like the day i got the car ive had it for over a year now. my friend thinks its the alternator but when it died before it kept saying "alternator workshop" in my cluster. this time its not saying anything.

yesterday it ran fine started up for me like 6 times no issues then today it started up in the morning then a couple more times then died at this store. and i jumped it now its on the charger again. so i guess we'll see.:banghead:


----------



## MDpvC (Jan 12, 2008)

so upon further inspection i think its because my tensioner wasnt tightened enough. it stopped working while driving again and i took a good hard look at it rather than making assumptions like a jack ass, as i have been doing. and i noticed the belt is really loose so i have a new on and a new tensioner bolt coming soon. lets hope it works out


----------



## MDpvC (Jan 12, 2008)

ok thats not what it was it wont start at all. im done its FS in the passat classifieds now if anyone wants any parts. or the whole thing.


----------

